# Newbie!!!



## iwannabeacop (Dec 14, 2004)

I know alot of folks will call me a candy-ass for admitting this, but injecting or even oral steriods do freak me out...mostly cuz I don't want to get caught (i'm a newly assigned cop)...anyway, I'm stuck with ph(s) till jan...being a newbie to this, i didn't want to do anything till i had my pct ducks in a row...i however don't know the first thing about how/where to get nolvadex (Tamoxifen) or Clomid (?)...even if getting them are, ah cough, less than legal...these items wouldn't carry the same weight if discovered....any help at all would be great...thanks


----------



## DragonRider (Dec 15, 2004)

iwannabeacop said:
			
		

> I know alot of folks will call me a candy-ass for admitting this, but injecting or even oral steriods do freak me out...mostly cuz I don't want to get caught (i'm a newly assigned cop)...anyway, I'm stuck with ph(s) till jan...being a newbie to this, i didn't want to do anything till i had my pct ducks in a row...i however don't know the first thing about how/where to get nolvadex (Tamoxifen) or Clomid (?)...even if getting them are, ah cough, less than legal...these items wouldn't carry the same weight if discovered....any help at all would be great...thanks



I know how you feel bro, but lots of cops juice. If you ever decide to take that step, just keep your mouth shut. That means tell no one. Not your Mom, not your brother, not your best bud since kindergarten and especially no psycho girlfriends or holster sniffers.

As far as your question, check out our sponsers. They sell liquid research products which right now fall into a gray area legally speaking. Although they are liquid, they are the real deal. 

Also, I recommend you sign back on the board under a different user name. I think it's great that you want to do law enforcement, but I would say that Feds watch about every board out there and you don't want to have any info that would red flag you.


----------



## heavy (Dec 15, 2004)

If u use a source you REALLY trust, keep your mouth shut at all times and never order the stuff to your house, or order internationally you should be okay. People get busted ordering from shady people and blabbing there mouth off to everyone. If your a cop I assume you are intelligent...you can find a way to do it safely.


----------

